# Daphne Al On-Road Parking lot racing



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Hobbytown USA 
6880 US Highway 90, Daphne, AL
251-621-8723
http://mobileoffroadrc.com/


Races are every other weekend 
Racing starts at 1:00

Gas sedan
Stock sedan
1/12 scale road
Pan car oval 4 cell 19t and 6 cell stock
Electric late model oval
Gas late model oval
Novice


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is this Sunday 1/6/08....Race time 1:00


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is Sunday Jan 20th...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is 3/16/08...:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Race is on 3/30/08...


----------

